
Punishment Driven Development? - matthewwarren
https://dev.to/mattwarren/punishment-driven-development-33e
======
cyberpanther
I always find it good to make developers feel the pain of customer support.
Feeling this pain usually improves your product.

~~~
matthewwarren
Yeah I guess that's another way of achieving the same result. I'd think I
would've preferred regular Customer Support to working in a factory!

